# IT Quiz (Help!)



## ud0103 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hola everyone! I've just registered my name for my school's IT Quiz and I could not find any better place to share this news at! But at the same time I'm quite nervous too and m also not sure what type of ques. would I be facing... So, if anyone here has participated in any such IT related quiz then please share ur experience and the type of ques. you think I shall be prepared to tackle... Thanx in advance!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

Who is the mother of computer? Answer without googling.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 24, 2012)

Some questions about programming (C++ or Java) along with general questions regarding computers. They sometimes give questions from previous cyber olympiads also.


----------



## ud0103 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanx sarthak!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

Dont expect much questions from Latest Tech.Most of the questions are about history of computers and IT.
sujay's question is perfect example of kind of questions you will deal !

2nd Question for You.

Who is the father of Internet :Terms as above-dont google!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

^Its so easy , it won't be asked

Next question: Can you tell full form of COMPUTER? (a bit childish but may be asked)

Who was the founder partner of Microsoft along with bill gates?

Full form of HTTP/TCP ? (sub 10th std question)


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^*1.Its so easy , it won't be asked:*p
> 
> Next question:*2. Can you tell full form of COMPUTER? (a bit childish but may be asked)*
> 
> ...


1.That question has come for 3 yrs in a row in TATA IT WIZ.(TCS)

2.neither will this be asked!

In 2nd question..you mean 2nd co-founder of Microsoft.Its easy one though.

Last one is very popular question for IT-Quiz.+1 FOR THAT.

Here are some more;
1.Full FORM OF modem/lan..Easy ones but common .
2.Father of Free Software Movement.(My fav.)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

I never came across a person answering my 2nd question. 

And TCS asking that question is so lame.

Instead of lan, ask full form of WiFi, all will start scratching their heads.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

TCS was always lame with their ITwiz  questions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

WiFi: Wireless Fidelity.
Some questions seem quite easy although I have no idea about the question in second post


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 24, 2012)

@modem - *mo*dulator *dem*odulator.
@Father of FSF - RMS .... I'm totally ripping off his hairstyle(& beard) btw...  

Simplest Question Ever - 

int main()
{
int i=5;
printf("%d %d %d ",i-5,i,i+5);
return 0;
}

What will be output? 

What kind of language is C(Procedural),C++ & Java,C#?
What is a framework? 
Name 5 Operating Systems? (and u cant name 5 versions of Windows.)
What is a mainframe?
What is a cold boot / Warm Reboot? 
What does BIOS stand for?
Fullform or Function of RAM & ROM?

Programming related questions might come only if ure in 11th or 12th..... others skip em all..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Some questions seem quite easy although I have no idea about the question in second post



I read that when I was in class 5th  But mostly don't know her. Anyways google is always there


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 25, 2012)

Full form of intel anyone?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I read that when I was in class 5th  But mostly don't know her. Anyways google is always there



I read it on internet about an year ago. It was never in the textbook. I thought(/think) that computer didn't stand for anything but it is juster derived from compute. Is the full form genuine? We were taught the full form of ENIAC etc. but not computer.

BTW WiFi, TCP/IP, HTTP, Modem, LAN are quite easy. 

some easy questions: 
1.Full form of UPS.
2.What does 'href' stand for in HTML.
3.Difference b/w a hackers and crackers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya, we were told by our teacher about mother of computer, it wasn't given in book. About full form of computer, I also think its not genuine.
I don't know your 2nd question.


----------



## Neo (Apr 28, 2012)

Most questions will be related to internet.
Also questions like 'what is the keyboard shortcut for .... ' will be common. 
Also like 'who was the founder of this and that ...'


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ya, we were told by our teacher about mother of computer, it wasn't given in book. About full form of computer, I also think its not genuine.
> I don't know your 2nd question.


It's hypertext reference


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 28, 2012)

We hadn't been taught that (IIRC) when we studied it back in 10th. Thanks for that


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> We hadn't been taught that (IIRC) when we studied it back in 10th. Thanks for that


We were but i already knew it


----------



## ud0103 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry guys I forgot to mention that I'm in 12th standard... 
But yeah, all ur comments are pretty much helpful !! 

Also, can anyone hand me a URL to an informative webpage/site ??


----------



## ud0103 (May 3, 2012)

Woohooo !! I've cleared the prelim round !! 

I got a challenge to decode a sequence of letters, I don't remember the letters though... :/ Can anyone help me with decoding things out ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 3, 2012)

If APPLE = DSSOH, then whats ORANGE = ?   (answer this easy one first)


----------



## ud0103 (May 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If APPLE = DSSOH, then whats ORANGE = ?   (answer this easy one first)


ORANGE = RUDQJH :\ Am I Right ??


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 5, 2012)

Yesss


----------



## Niilesh (May 5, 2012)

If 7 × 5 × 4 = 57354 and 8 × 7 × 3 = 78563 then 6 × 8 × 5 = ? 

If 87654 stands for ‘GREAT’, then 754 stands for 

If ‘MADRAS’ is coded as ‘56’, how can ‘CALCUTTA’  be coded 

‘PLANETS’ is coded as ‘4823579’. Which is the correct code for ‘SNLEPAT’?  

If ‘PAINTER’ is coded as ‘3528617’ which is the correct code for ‘TANRPEI’?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 5, 2012)

1) 86485

2) RAT 

3) 81

4 & 5 too easy.


----------



## Niilesh (May 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 4 & 5 too easy.


All are 
Want some decent IQ questions?


----------



## ud0103 (May 5, 2012)

But guys, I was given something else... It wasn't about comparing things out... It was like: 

Decode "qe gfd fdsfd sdfdfwef fdfsd fd fdsfds" 

*NOT EXACTLY* but just the way it is...


----------



## Niilesh (May 5, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> But guys, I was given something else... It wasn't about comparing things out... It was like:
> 
> Decode "qe gfd fdsfd sdfdfwef fdfsd fd fdsfds"
> 
> *NOT EXACTLY* but just the way it is...


you mean leet?
like this - "1 @|\/| $|*3@|<1|\|6 |33+ "


----------



## ud0103 (May 5, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> you mean leet?
> like this - "1 @|\/| $|*3@|<1|\|6 |33+ "



yeah! you got me right... but there were only alphabets...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 5, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> All are
> Want some decent IQ questions?



It took me good 2 mins for first one. For rest, thought solve karne mein harj hi kya hai 



Niilesh said:


> you mean leet?
> like this - "1 @|\/| $|*3@|<1|\|6 |33+ "


----------



## Niilesh (May 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> It took me good 2 mins for first one. For rest, thought solve karne mein harj hi kya hai


Ya, The first one took some time to solve. But it now looks to easy



dashing.sujay said:


>


It says I am Speaking leet  
I think you can read this - "1 4m 5p34k1n6 |337". Even i have trouble reading uber leet


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 6, 2012)

^I see, but never saw such questions.


----------



## Niilesh (May 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I see, but never saw such questions.


Me neither, but i thought if it is IT quiz may be?

@ud0103
How do you decode if you don't know the "language" nor have an example?


----------

